# Berried wine red!!!!



## Lindy (5 Feb 2014)

Can you tell I'm excited? All shrimp were moved into the wee cube as the 54ltr has been stripped down and reset in another room with ebi gold. Waiting for a couple of weeks before putting my best shrimp in. 
But this morn I come down to a berried wine red!




I don’t want them hatching in the wee cube. How long should I leave ebi gold before adding shrimp? There was some old substrate underneath, mature filter and mature tank soooo how long do you think?




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (5 Feb 2014)

Congratulations!I think Iain introduced his Taiwan bees after 3 weeks using Ebi substrate.But maybe because you have given the micro organisms a head start you could do it earlier.I suppose if the water parameters are fine and there are bacteria in the filter and micro organisms in the substrate you could be ok.How long is it since you put the Ebi substrate in?Good idea maybe to try introducing a few lower grades first for a tank trial Cheers Mark


----------



## Lindy (5 Feb 2014)

It was only last weekend. I basically emptied the tank apart from some bottom level substrate and moved it next door. I put the ebi gold in and some established moss rocks and meshes and connected the cannister filter back up. I think I'll put some of the java fern in that is from their old tank, all the plants are in a holding tank waiting for their new home. Ordering my new tank today!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (5 Feb 2014)

New tank!Those are 2 fantastic words that I hope I will be saying this year!
Hope someone with more knowledge will give you a better idea about when you can introduce shrimp to the tank.You should have a bit of time if you have just noticed it berried.Cheers Mark


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Feb 2014)

Hey Lindy, ebigold doesnt leach and can be used right off the bat.  I know ed does this most of the time.
Especially with a mature filter and old substrate you shouldnt have anything to worry about.

I understand the predicament though if you are putting the best shrimp in it, as mark says put a couple of males in to be sure.


----------



## nduli (5 Feb 2014)

Look really nice lindy. Well impressed. Always great to see the swollen belly.


----------



## kirk (5 Feb 2014)

Awesome Lindy, whilst on the subject of your shrimp these beauties here are doing well I still have the two white too which is very pleasing thankyou. Hope your New babbies make it with the change over.


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Feb 2014)

Do you not have a couple you could.......... Use as canaries?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Feb 2014)

Also!!,mine are still not bluddy breeding!! Darn it!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (5 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Also!!,mine are still not bluddy breeding!! Darn it!!!


Mine haven't done anything for a few months. They had been in that tank set up for over a year so I'm wondering if the poo build up in the substrate was putting them off. Grasping at straws anyway so thought I'd freshen things up and I needed the wood and plants out of their tank anyway.



kirk said:


> these beauties here are doing well I still have the two white too which is very pleasing


Kirk I have started to like the whites very much, as long as they are really white. I have some crackers with smiley faces..


----------



## Lindy (5 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Do you not have a couple you could.......... Use as canaries?


 
Yes, I think I'll do that first but I'll wait a few more days. Going to add more rock and plants first.


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Feb 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Mine haven't done anything for a few months. They had been in that tank set up for over a year so I'm wondering if the poo build up in the substrate was putting them off. Grasping at straws anyway so thought I'd freshen things up and I needed the wood and plants out of their tank anyway.
> 
> 
> Kirk I have started to like the whites very much, as long as they are really white. I have some crackers with smiley faces..




Mine have got super lively the last couple days and all seem to have moulted at the same time so I'm hoping I will get some soooon! The 15 I got from you have turned to about 50 or so and I'm weeding out the lower grades swapping em in at the LFS 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (5 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> The 15 I got from you have turned to about 50 or so and I'm weeding out the lower grades swapping em in at the LFS


Thats brilliant, great success story.


----------



## Lindy (8 Mar 2014)

Well 'mum' has been in hiding for last few days and it seems her eggs have been hatching over a period of days rather than all closely together.  Managed to spot 4 teeny tiny shrimplets last night but too small to see if any are taiwan. Odds are that dad was crs/cbs   I guess, on the bright side, i'll have some hybrids carrying wine red 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (8 Mar 2014)

I had the same from an f1 lindy. Occasional shrimplets popping up whilst mum was still full.


----------



## Lindy (16 Mar 2014)

Spot the shrimplet!



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (1 May 2014)

I have 2 lots of juveniles and 1 lot tiny shrimplets now. It's rather odd but from prl x shadow panda hybrids I've got wine reds. Haven't seen a single panda! That suits me as the wine red are my favourite but now I find myself hoping for just one panda.










Sorry for phone pics but haven't figured how to get G5 pics from folder on laptop 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## nduli (1 May 2014)

You Are just making me jealous now. Stop it.


----------



## Lindy (1 May 2014)

Just let me know when you are ready for hybrids

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 May 2014)

Tai bees are like a box of chocolates.... You never know..

No doubt pandas will show up, if not throw in some pbl to shake it up.
Nice looking shrimp though Lindy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 May 2014)

I put shrimp straight in after filling with ebi and all active shrimp substrates even with shadows. Low ph makes ammonia and nitrites not toxic if there are any.  Would not do that with inert substrates though.


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 May 2014)

Great news on the rw and I hope you see some pandas soon. I'm fighting the urge too splurge on expensive hybrids as I really want to breed them myself!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (2 May 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> . I'm fighting the urge too splurge on expensive hybrids as I really want to breed them myself!!!!


I could sell you some when they are bigger


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 May 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I could sell you some when they are bigger


I may take you up on that lindy!. .. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## basil (12 May 2014)

Well done Lindy! Looks like you got some lovely shrimp coming through


----------

